# Scary or Sad Dream Towns



## UnlikelyPenguin (Mar 21, 2017)

Send me some dream towns that have a horror or sad theme to them (besides Aika Village and many other popular ones).

P.S. Just give me the address. No name of the mayor or town, no backstory. Just the address.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

fogwood is nice 6E00-0015-B4EC


----------



## MelbaBear (Mar 21, 2017)

I haven't visited yet, but I think Faleisha is a horror town, 5B00-0026-1300


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

What about the famous Aika Village? 

2D00-002A-49A0


----------

